# Just arrived in my newly acquired free timeshare



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, we were pleasantly surprised with our newly acquired (sight unseen) unit at Innseason Pollard Brook (from Timeshare Nation). The unit is in an older building, but it is in pretty good condition with new carpet, good furniture, newly remodeled master bathroom with whirlpool tub, decent kitchen, nice view- corner top floor unit with long balcony. It is 2 bedroom/2 bath, but it is like a 3 bedroom because there is a loft with 2 twin beds in it. The living room, therefore, has a huge cathedral ceiling. Big screen TV, fireplace. Just a 15 minute delay to check into our unit. No TV in the other bedroom though and I think instead of twin beds that second bedroom would be better with a queen bed, since the loft has 2 twin beds. Still- so far very nice. And- this year was a free stay as did not have to pay the maintenance fees for this year! Now- just hoping for nice weather for the week!


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 2, 2015)

Is Pollard Brook an HOA Controlled Independent Resort?  Your post makes it sound like 3 or 4 Weeks I owned at HOA Controlled Independents around the country.  If it is, you might check with the Manager and see how accommodating they are.  For example will they work with you to facilitate swaps of Weeks with other Owners?  Will they give you a discount if you want to rent another Week?  Do they have a Sales Program?  From my questions you can see that I found Management at HOA Controlled Independent Resorts easy to work with.

George


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Is Pollard Brook an HOA Controlled Independent Resort?  Your post makes it sound like 3 or 4 Weeks I owned at HOA Controlled Independents around the country.  If it is, you might check with the Manager and see how accommodating they are.  For example will they work with you to facilitate swaps of Weeks with other Owners?  Will they give you a discount if you want to rent another Week?  Do they have a Sales Program?  From my questions you can see that I found Management at HOA Controlled Independent Resorts easy to work with.
> 
> George



I know there is an HOA. I have a fixed week in a fixed unit. I wanted this week (31) because our other resort is week 30 and just 2 hours away giving us 2 weeks every summer in Northern New England. There is a mish mosh here of fixed week,  RCI points, and Innseason Points owners from what I understand. VRI is the mgmt. company. Innseason is the sales company. I rarely exchange and I try to use the independent exchange companies if I do. I can exchange through VRI as well.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 2, 2015)

*Yay!*

I was thinking of you as we were driving back to Maine today from Shawnee...I thought this was the weekend you'd arrive in NH.  So glad that you love it!  Enjoy your week.  I bet you've got lots of fun things on the docket!


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Well, we were pleasantly surprised with our newly acquired (sight unseen) unit at Innseason Pollard Brook (from Timeshare Nation). The unit is in an older building, but it is in pretty good condition with new carpet, good furniture, newly remodeled master bathroom with whirlpool tub, decent kitchen, nice view- corner top floor unit with long balcony. It is 2 bedroom/2 bath, but it is like a 3 bedroom because there is a loft with 2 twin beds in it. The living room, therefore, has a huge cathedral ceiling. Big screen TV, fireplace. Just a 15 minute delay to check into our unit. No TV in the other bedroom though and I think instead of twin beds that second bedroom would be better with a queen bed, since the loft has 2 twin beds. Still- so far very nice. And- this year was a free stay as did not have to pay the maintenance fees for this year! Now- just hoping for nice weather for the week!



I'm a little jealous.  My first use years for my two new are 2016 and 2017.  

This is by design, because wife and kid are in Russia this summer and we wouldn't have time to vacation this year anyway, but that doesn't stop me from being jealous.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

I am right now sitting on our balcony listening to the brook water rush through the woods. Wi-Fi is very good- they must have upgraded from last winter. 

We got off to a bad start driving here from our other timeshare in VT, as our son's car broke down on the highway(89) in Sharon, VT, on his way home to Plymouth, NH- Sharon is about an hour and a half from the VT resort. We drove down to see if my husband could help, but the car ended up needing to be towed and then we proceeded to follow the tow truck to Plymouth  and get him to his apartment, etc. Our sightseeing day was shot to hell, and, after lunch in Plymouth we headed up to Lincoln. We left the VT resort at 9:15am and got to Lincoln at 3:45 pm. Would have been just a 2 hour drive from Smuggs! Was stressful, as our son can't afford to fix the car or get a new one, and we really can't help him out with this financially, but that's a whole 'nother story. I guess we really need this second week's vacation! LOL!:rofl:

Ty1on- 2016 will be here before you know it. Heck- last week flew by when we were at Smuggs!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I.....Was stressful, as our son can't afford to fix the car or get a new one, and we really can't help him out with this financially, but that's a whole 'nother story. ....



It is called "a wake up moment" in a young person's life. Just be happy it is car needing money (or replacement) that your son has to face up ... not a baby or home foreclosure or eviction. It is summer and he can ride a bike to work or to look for additional (or better) employment.

Enjoy your vacation ... and the simple things in life.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 3, 2015)

George:  The HOA is developer controlled.  The developer, his best buddy, and a guy who owns several units at Pollard Brook are the board.

I'm not sure about assisting swaps with other owners.  There is a discount for rentals for a weekend, perhaps an entire week, not sure about other deals.  They have a sales program and will gladly sell you more units at developer prices.  They will not help you sell your own unit.  

I was once famously told "We are not in the business of buying back units."


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Not good.  After we divested our 4 Marriott Weeks (a long time ago) we bought 6 Weeks on the cheap (total cost for the 6 was less than $5,000) and made sure they were all HOA Controlled Independents.  It was a great decision.

George


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I think instead of twin beds that second bedroom would be better with a queen bed, since the loft has 2 twin beds.



Check with housekeeping. They may have "bed joiners" that can convert the two twins into a King. WorkdMark offers this which is great as sometimes we travel with grandkids and sometimes other couples. The bed joiners are inexpensive and are basically a strap that wraps around the two twins and a "T" shaped foam that fits in the crack between the mattresses. You can't tell it is 2 beds when assembled into the King.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> It is called "a wake up moment" in a young person's life. Just be happy it is car needing money (or replacement) that your son has to face up ... not a baby or home foreclosure or eviction. It is summer and he can ride a bike to work or to look for additional (or better) employment.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation ... and the simple things in life.



LOL! You got that right, Linda!!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 3, 2015)

Bigger is not necessarily better. Last trip to Pollard Brook was a bit troublesome. Unit not ready on time, BS excuses. Maintenance and services were not up to par.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> George:  The HOA is developer controlled.  The developer, his best buddy, and a guy who owns several units at Pollard Brook are the board.
> 
> I'm not sure about assisting swaps with other owners.  There is a discount for rentals for a weekend, perhaps an entire week, not sure about other deals.  They have a sales program and will gladly sell you more units at developer prices.  They will not help you sell your own unit.
> 
> I was once famously told "We are not in the business of buying back units."



I don't need discounts on rentals for the most part. Don't care much about swaps. Not interested in buying anything. I don't expect them to sell our unit. Most resorts don't. Even our HOA at Smuggs. Just happy using our week/unit and exchanging it once in a blue moon if we have to.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Bigger is not necessarily better. Last trip to Pollard Brook was a bit troublesome. Unit not ready on time, BS excuses. Maintenance and services were not up to par.




That seems to be happening about the late check-ins. We arrived around 3:45 and the unit wasn't ready, but it was ready by 4:15. Other people said they had been waiting an hour, but- hey- check-in is at 4pm not 3pm! So I didn't get that complaint. I did suspect that some of the people waiting were exchangers or points owners or whatever, but I have no facts to back that up- just intuition as a few said they hadn't been there in a few years. Maybe some were EOY owners as well. Don't really know and don't know why, if so, it would make any difference.

Last XMAS when we tried to check-in (rental) they told us the people in our unit before us hadn't checked out and all their stuff was still in the unit and they couldn't reach them! They were supposed to be moved to another unit. They wanted to send us to dinner or suggested maybe we do our grocery shopping (which we already did). Then, after we expressed our dissatisfaction, suddenly they came up with two other units in the same building which we did agree to take one of them. I must say, they at least were apologetic about it all, unlike yesterday. Well, I am relentless and while we were waiting I was on the owners Facebook page stating I would be writing a review on Trip Advisor- the good and the bad and speaking with the manager of the resort. LOL! I don't fool around!

Dishwasher was running when we got in- no big deal. There were 2 light bulbs missing which I had to call twice, but then they came to with bulbs. Our smoke detector started chirping in the middle of the night, but I waited 'till morning to call and they came right over to replace the battery. I called for pool towels and more kitchen garbage bags and, again, they came right away and actually brought a ton of regular as well as swim towels. So far I am happy. The resort is decent. Service is good. I like that they do a mid-week cleaning. Internet is working very well. What else could I ask for?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

bogey21 said:


> Not good.  After we divested our 4 Marriott Weeks (a long time ago) we bought 6 Weeks on the cheap (total cost for the 6 was less than $5,000) and made sure they were all HOA Controlled Independents.  It was a great decision.
> 
> George




Well, which resorts are HOA Controlled Independents? Is Smuggs in that category? I thought an HOA was an HOA.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 3, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Well, which resorts are HOA Controlled Independents? Is Smuggs in that category? I thought an HOA was an HOA.



Probably the little ones, like Cold Spring?  We have an elected board of owners that meets monthly, have a November annual meeting at the resort where we vote on issues, etc.  I'm sure there are others!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 3, 2015)

*That's a horror show...*



Bwolf said:


> George:  The HOA is developer controlled.  The developer, his best buddy, and a guy who owns several units at Pollard Brook are the board.



If true, the only thing worse would be Dracula, Frankenstein and The Wolfman!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, at Smuggs each building has an HOA that is elected, although most people don't vote anyway and the same people run. Most owners unfortunately don't even listen in on the meetings or know anything about what is going on.

At Pollard Brook, I guess as stated here, that is not the case. Funny-even the owners FB page has resort employees as members, which is crazy. I don't care- though- I say my peace on there. As long as the resort is run decently, I'm ok with all of it. It's a nice resort. The owners at Pollard Brook are even more out of it than the ones at Smuggs. I doubt most would vote anyway or get involved.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow.  OK.  Let me see if I can respond to a few comments.

mpumilia:  The owners at PB are "out of it" because the developer, his best buddy and business partner, and the "owner" who is President of the HOA won't let the other owners "in it".  There once were several owners who tried to have input and a voice in the operations of PB.  Let's just say they weren't treated very nicely at two consecutive annual meetings.

Maple_Leaf: Dennis Ducharme, Developer of PB, is on the HOA.
Billy Curran, President of InnSeason Resorts, is on the HOA.
I won't mention the name of the multiple unit owner who serves as the President.  He seems a nice enough person, so I don't want to even appear to hold him up for ridicule.

The HOA is developer controlled because there are so many unsold units Dennis can vote in his own board, as he does.

missy:  A truly independent HOA has no developer involved in the resort anymore.  The best example I can give you from personal experience is Sanibel Beach Club.  There, the HOA is strictly owners voted in by other owners.  

TonyG: Haven't been in touch with you for sometime.  Sorry about your latest experience at PB.  Keep the faith!

-----------

BTW, my comments above are not intended to offend anyone I responded to.  I just thought I'd get some information out.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 4, 2015)

*Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.*



Bwolf said:


> Maple_Leaf: Dennis Ducharme, Developer of PB, is on the HOA.
> Billy Curran, President of InnSeason Resorts, is on the HOA.
> I won't mention the name of the multiple unit owner who serves as the President.  He seems a nice enough person, so I don't want to even appear to hold him up for ridicule.
> 
> The HOA is developer controlled because there are so many unsold units Dennis can vote in his own board, as he does.



How many times have we seen this rotten governance model prior to a big special assessment?  Developer runs the resort as his own private playground.  Eventually he loses control of the board.  New board brings in professional management who discovers an under-maintained resort with no financial reserves.  Owners get a big SA bill to pay for long overdue renovations.  Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Maple_Leaf:  We actually had a big SA a few years ago.  That is when the group of independent owners tried to get involved.  You are correct, though, we are probably heading for another SA.  I just don't see Dennis being displaced. He still owns too many units. 

It is good to know that YOU know how these things trend.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 4, 2015)

*You guys need an exit strategy*



Bwolf said:


> Maple_Leaf:  We actually had a big SA a few years ago.  That is when the group of independent owners tried to get involved.  You are correct, though, we are probably heading for another SA.  I just don't see Dennis being displaced. He still owns too many units.
> 
> It is good to know that YOU know how these things trend.



I'm not trying to be Mr. Negative here, just realistic.  Since you know who you're dealing with already, you need an exit plan.  It may be as easy as talking with that owner of multiple units who sits on the board.  When you tire of your unit he may want it.  Good luck.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Well, which resorts are HOA Controlled Independents? Is Smuggs in that category? *I thought an HOA was an HOA.*



Fwiw, Smuggs came to be under the Wyndham "umbrella" just a very few years ago. I cannot and do not claim to know how (or if) HOA / BOD makeup and / or influence changed (or may change in the future) as a result; I have no first hand knowledge or experience at all with that particular property. 

Generally speaking, only at truly independent facilities (i.e., *no* corporate / developer stooges or influence remaining on site *at all*) is there a  HOA / BOD comprised solely of democratically elected owners, whose only allegiance is to the physical and financial health of the facility and the best interests of *all* the other owners there.

Aside from noting that *any* "chain" affiliation is generally indicative of significant corporate / developer influence on site to at least *some* degree, it is difficult to identify or to easily list truly "independent" facilities and / or HOA's / BOD's --- but it is certainly neither fair nor accurate to believe or state that "an HOA is an HOA". T'aint so.

We decided long ago that we would associate ourselves only with "independent" timeshare facilities and we summarily dumped any and all "chain"-affiliated intervals (including within Wyndham and  Legacy Vacation Club, the latter being the reincarnated version of bankrupt Celebrity Resorts). We've never regretted that decision.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

theo said:


> Fwiw, Smuggs came to be under the Wyndham "umbrella" just a very few years ago. I cannot and do not claim to know how or if HOA / BOD makeup and / or influence changed (or may change in the future) as a result, as I have no first hand knowledge or experience with that particular property.
> 
> Generally speaking, only at truly independent facilities (*no* corporate / developer presence or influence on site *at all*) is there a truly independent HOA / BOD comprised solely of democratically elected owners, whose only allegiance is to the physical and financial health of the facility and the best interests of *all* other owners there.
> 
> Aside from noting that any "chain" affiliation is generally indicative of corporate / developer influence on site to at least *some* degree, it is difficult to identify truly "independent" HOA's / BOD's --- but it is certainly neither fair nor accurate to assume or state that "an HOA is an HOA". T'aint so.



Wyndham handles sales only at Smuggs and has control over just a few buildings right now- Owls Presidentials, the last built Tamarack bldg. and one Kestrels (Mountain Estates) building that used to be a Family Share bldg.

The resort is still under private mgmt. Each community/bldg. there has it's own HOA that is elected by the owners and they are all owners themselves. We even have a separate HOA for our community recreational facility and pool at West Hill, for ex.

I didn't say an HOA is an HOA- I said I "thought" they were all the same.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> How many times have we seen this rotten governance model prior to a big special assessment?  Developer runs the resort as his own private playground.  Eventually he loses control of the board.  New board brings in professional management who discovers an under-maintained resort with no financial reserves.  Owners get a big SA bill to pay for long overdue renovations.  Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.


 

I am not sure when, but VRI was brought in to manage Pollard Brook. There was a special assessment a while ago I read about on TUG.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

B Wolf- what I meant about the Pollard Brook owners being out of it is they don't seem to even understand or care about what goes on with the mgmt. of the resort. 

For an example of the mentality there:

Do you know there is an owner that wrote on the Owners FB page that she  doesn't know the name of the building she owns in? She thought it was Seaside- she said she wasn't sure of the name. I (a brand new owner) told her she must mean "Streamside". A few months later she writes on a post once again that she can't remember the name of her building, but thinks it's Seaside!!!

What the??! There are numerous owners like this- they know nothing whatsoever about timeshares or exchanging-One person was on the Pollard Brook owners page and replied to one of my posts: "What resort is this?" !!!!!!

They need a TUG intervention BIGTIME! I have treid to direct them here and educate them with what I know, but little posting goes on there. I compare that with our Smuggs owners FB page and you can't even compare the owners there with Pollard Brook.

I am trying to assimilate this week. Owned at Smuggs 16 years and definitely a different vibe here.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I'm not trying to be Mr. Negative here, just realistic.  Since you know who you're dealing with already, you need an exit plan.  It may be as easy as talking with that owner of multiple units who sits on the board.  When you tire of your unit he may want it.  Good luck.



Absolutely, you are being realistic.  See mpumilia's new post about some folks who are clueless.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I am not sure when, but VRI was brought in to manage Pollard Brook. There was a special assessment a while ago I read about on TUG.



VRI manages day to day operations.  Dennis, Billy, and the "owner" run the board and call the shots.

Yes, there was a special assessment: to quote myself:  Maple_Leaf: We actually had a big SA a few years ago. That is when the group of independent owners tried to get involved. You are correct, though, we are probably heading for another SA. I just don't see Dennis being displaced. He still owns too many units.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 4, 2015)

theo said:


> We decided long ago that we would associate ourselves only with "independent" timeshare facilities and we summarily dumped any and all "chain"-affiliated intervals....... We've never regretted that decision.



Love this comment.  It is exactly what I did, also many years ago.  It totally eliminated the aggravation factor when dealing with ownership and usage of my TimeShares.  It also benefited me financially.  I sold my 4 "chain" Weeks for $85,000 and replaced them with 6 Weeks at "independents" for around $5,000!  And yes, I am the first to admit that the "chain" Weeks I divested were more luxurious than my portfolio of older "independents".  On the other hand because the older Resorts were there first most of the time they had a location edge.

George


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 4, 2015)

*I missed that VRI manages the resort*



Bwolf said:


> VRI manages day to day operations.  Dennis, Billy, and the "owner" run the board and call the shots.



I overlooked the earlier comment in the thread about VRI managing the resort.  That's actually a good news story, since I understand they are a good management company.  The problem appears to be that they are taking orders from a Board consisting of Dennis, Billy and The Masked Marvel.  You guys may want to consider getting together some other interested owners and running a candidate for Board in the next election.  You'll lose, but it could get you organized as a "loyal opposition" to keep an eye on the actions of the Board.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I overlooked the earlier comment in the thread about VRI managing the resort.  That's actually a good news story, since I understand they are a good management company.  The problem appears to be that they are taking orders from a Board consisting of Dennis, Billy and The Masked Marvel.  You guys may want to consider getting together some other interested owners and running a candidate for Board in the next election.  You'll lose, but it could get you organized as a "loyal opposition" to keep an eye on the actions of the Board.



A group of us tried to get involved after the Special Assessment several years ago.  We got MMA'ed, so to speak.

The Guardians of the Galaxy would have a tough time taking down the PB Board.

You are correct, there should be a watchdog, but it is a difficult experience.

BTW, I enjoy  your comments.

VRI is a good management company.  They handle all our resorts.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

*Pattern or coincidence?*



Bwolf said:


> <snip> VRI is a good management company.  They handle all our resorts.



I would certainly agree that VRI is a good management company; we too own a number of weeks at VRI-managed resorts and have been historically pleased with VRI.

That aside, I am curious if there might now perhaps be some sort of contractual arrangement between Inn Seasons and VRI?  I ask / speculate only because my vague recollection (...if it's even correct in the first place) is that VRI did  not manage Pollard Brook *before* PB became associated with Inn Seasons in recent years.  
Another Inn Seasons facility in NE with which I am familiar is The Falls at Ogunquit (Maine), which VRI also manages. Is this a pattern or just meaningless coincidence?  
Does anyone here actually know?


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

theo;1787568 I ask / speculate only because my vague recollection (...if it's even correct in the first place) is that VRI did  [U said:
			
		

> not[/U] manage Pollard Brook *before* PB became associated with Inn Seasons in recent years.
> Another Inn Seasons facility in NE with which I am familiar is The Falls at Ogunquit (Maine), which VRI also manages. Is this a pattern or just meaningless coincidence?
> Does anyone here actually know?



Theo:

VRI only recently started managing PB.  Dennis and Billy joined forces in 1987, creating InnSeasons, which combined their separate holdings.  InnSeasons managed the day-to-day operations of all its resorts for a few years.  Then InnSeasons and VRI came to an agreement that VRI would manage the day-to-day operations of some resorts.  InnSeasons now handles sales of developer owned units, the InnSeasons points system (which is the only way they sell now, no more fixed week, fixed unit - or so I've been told - and the day-to-day operations of those resorts not assigned to VRI (don't ask me which ones).

At about the same time VRI started managing some InnSeasons resorts, Bluegreen bought South Mountain from Dennis, who developed it.  Word is that he needed the money.

HTH


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 4, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Wow.  OK.  Let me see if I can respond to a few comments.
> 
> mpumilia:  The owners at PB are "out of it" because the developer, his best buddy and business partner, and the "owner" who is President of the HOA won't let the other owners "in it".  There once were several owners who tried to have input and a voice in the operations of PB.  Let's just say they weren't treated very nicely at two consecutive annual meetings.
> 
> ...



Yes...that's what Cold Spring is...no developer involved anymore.  And that's why we love it.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

We've heard good things about Cold Spring, missyrcrews.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> <snip> ...InnSeasons and VRI came to an agreement that VRI would manage the day-to-day operations of some resorts.  InnSeasons now handles sales of developer owned units, the InnSeasons points system... <snip>



Thanks. It certainly seemed likely to be more than just coincidence that VRI had suddenly started managing various "Inn Seasons" resorts. That said, it's very surprising to me that VRI would willingly take on the management of facilities with (...ahem) "significant developer presence, influence and issues" still on site. Such a situation would seem to tie the management company's hands a bit and place the undermined management company squarely and uncomfortably "behind the eight ball", no?   

A strange and interesting place indeed, this Planet Timeshare.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Theo:
> 
> VRI only recently started managing PB.  Dennis and Billy joined forces in 1987, creating InnSeasons, which combined their separate holdings.  InnSeasons managed the day-to-day operations of all its resorts for a few years.  Then InnSeasons and VRI came to an agreement that VRI would manage the day-to-day operations of some resorts.  InnSeasons now handles sales of developer owned units, the InnSeasons points system (which is the only way they sell now, no more fixed week, fixed unit - or so I've been told - and the day-to-day operations of those resorts not assigned to VRI (don't ask me which ones).
> 
> ...



Well, I think he needed the money to build that Riverside monstrosity next to South Mountain!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

I like it here and I am thinking positive.If we get a special assessment I will, complain but I will pay and continue to enjoy our unit since it was"free". Maybe I am delusional but we are really enjoying our stay here and our unit is really nicer than we imagined. As for an exit plan- we are not thinking about that now as we just acquired the unit. But- we will try to give it away when we retire and try to sell our home as well and we will also try to give away our Smuggs timeshare at the same time to prepare for our old age. We hope to actually move to New Hampshire when we retire. We have only fixed weeks and a floater.Maybe our son will be able to take over the NH  (or VT) one if he ever gets financially stable and he lives in NH. Heck- we are going to be dead and I am hell bent on enjoying my life. I am out on the deck right now and enjoying every minute of it. I am trying to get the Pollard Brook owners active on the FB page. I will be the manager's worse nightmare! LOL!


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 5, 2015)

Pollard Brook is a very nice resort.  The original building, where it seems mpumilia owns, is convenient to the amenities and has a good view.  Our building, Woodland, has a very nice view and we love the unit.  Streamside and Jackman Brook are even newer and seem to attract the younger crowd that likes _plastic chic_.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Pollard Brook is a very nice resort.  The original building, where it seems mpumilia owns, is convenient to the amenities and has a good view.  Our building, Woodland, has a very nice view and we love the unit.  Streamside and Jackman Brook are even newer and seem to attract the younger crowd that likes _plastic chic_.



Yes- it's the Liberty Lodge building- the very last all the way in the back. We are unit 321- top floor- corner. Private. Listened to the brook rush along all night with the window opened and the cool air coming in. Sleeping very well! 

It is an easy walk along the outside walkways of the building to the pool and gym and lobby. The building is old and the outside of it along the walkways and stairwells really needs some kind of treatment (painting? something...)- very dingy/dirty looking. It is a masonry building so it is probably not easy to do. Creepy going down in the "dungeon" to do laundry. There is a footprint on the outside of our unit's door that has been there since May! (Which I will be cleaning off today.) Just needs a bit more attention on the outside of this building, which is a motel style set up, as it doesn't give a good impression

But once you are in- very nice! Lobby area, pool gym, etc.- all very nice. I like the fact that they are not cheap with the towels and there is a mid- week cleaning and linen change. They had someone come around the day after check-in asking if we needed anything like towels, or dish detergent, etc. 

Like I said- I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 5, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Yes- it's the Liberty Lodge building- the very last all the way in the back. We are unit 321- top floor- corner. Private. Listened to the brook rush along all night with the window opened and the cool air coming in. Sleeping very well!
> 
> It is an easy walk along the outside walkways of the building to the pool and gym and lobby. The building is old and the outside of it along the walkways and stairwells really needs some kind of treatment (painting? something...)- very dingy/dirty looking. It is a masonry building so it is probably not easy to do. Creepy going down in the "dungeon" to do laundry. There is a footprint on the outside of our unit's door that has been there since May! (Which I will be cleaning off today.) Just needs a bit more attention on the outside of this building, which is a motel style set up, as it doesn't give a good impression
> 
> ...



I love those FREE timeshares that turn out to be a great experience and allow for continued enjoyment year after year....enjoy and have fun


----------



## tonyg (Aug 5, 2015)

Now is Pollard Brook just one resort with a single HOA, or is there a split with InnSeasons Resorts when they came in and built a couple/three buildings ?

I've noticed that most InnSeasons resorts are now VRI managed.

Our last trip we got in to a unit at around 5 PM. I called in a complaint to II about the situation around 4:30 PM. The parking lot and lobby were full of people waiting to get in and it was owners as well as exchangers.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 5, 2015)

My comments about our 2014 second trip to Pollard brook that were posted elsewhere:


Pollard Brook not ready for check in time.

    Don't really know why, but Sunday check in at Pollard Brook Resort in New Hampshire was not a happy time for owners and exchangers. By 4 PM (check in time) the front desk had a constant line up and the lounge area was full of people waiting to check in. The pool and surrounding area was nearly empty and there were some people milling around the parking area waiting for a call that their room was ready.. I finally got checked in to a room other than the one they were originally going to put me into just before 5 PM and there were still people waiting in line and in the lounge for a room to be ready. I wonder how much longer I would have had to wait if I didn't call in a complaint to Interval International. Excuses were pretty lame- particularly the one about 140 rooms to get ready. The resort has just less that that number of total units and there are two check in days- Friday and Sunday. It appears they told II that there was an unexpected number of people checking in.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 5, 2015)

tony: PB has one HOA.  Three people.  The developer, the developer's buddy, the developer's hand-picked owner.


----------



## lizap (Aug 5, 2015)

We visited this part of the country years ago and loved it.  We went to a restaurant/pub in Woodstock that had some of the best French onion soup I've ever had.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2015)

tonyg said:


> My comments about our 2014 second trip to Pollard brook that were posted elsewhere:
> 
> 
> Pollard Brook not ready for check in time.
> ...




It was kind of like this when we arrived at 3:45. I didn't give my cell number as we intended to wait in the lobby. We were exhausted from being out since early in the morning and dealing with our sons car problems on the highway. While I was waiting I purposely got on the owners' FB page (where the resorts employees also lurk) and began posting away that I would write about it on Trip Advisor! LOL! But we were pleasantly surprised when the unit was ready at 4:15. Not bad....but they all should be ready by 4pm and reallym even by 3:30.

Smuggs where we have our other unit changed the check-in time to 5pm now, but many of the units are ready by 4pm. And it is a much, much larger resort


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Tony:  Since you brought it up, I asked a contact at VRI.  InnSeasons has 6 resorts and VRI manages 5 of them.  

Also, when I mentioned day-to-day operations, people may have thought that meant the front desk, maintenance, and other personnel.  These folks are all employed by the individual resort.  Day-to-day operations as I intended it is the back office stuff.

The resort's failure to have rooms ready on time falls squarely on the General Manager, who is employed by InnSeasons, not VRI.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 6, 2015)

lizap said:


> We visited this part of the country years ago and loved it.  We went to a restaurant/pub in Woodstock that had some of the best French onion soup I've ever had.



You haven't tasted mine. Actually it is pretty easy to make, but it takes a bit of time and you have to add the special ingredient. Now you have me wanting a bowl.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 6, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Tony:  Since you brought it up, I asked a contact at VRI.  InnSeasons has 6 resorts and VRI manages 5 of them.
> 
> Also, when I mentioned day-to-day operations, people may have thought that meant the front desk, maintenance, and other personnel.  These folks are all employed by the individual resort.  Day-to-day operations as I intended it is the back office stuff.
> 
> The resort's failure to have rooms ready on time falls squarely on the General Manager, who is employed by InnSeasons, not VRI.



I've been to three Innseasons and they were all VRI managed. so I guessed that most of them were. That the general manager is responsible for the housekeeping crew makes VRI look a bit better. VRI also took over managing that other Dennis D resort just up the street, which was one of the worst stays I've ever had, and owners said it was a lot better when VRI took over. I'm glad I missed the older management.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 7, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Tony:  Since you brought it up, I asked a contact at VRI.  InnSeasons has 6 resorts and VRI manages 5 of them.
> 
> Also, when I mentioned day-to-day operations, people may have thought that meant the front desk, maintenance, and other personnel.  These folks are all employed by the individual resort.  Day-to-day operations as I intended it is the back office stuff.
> 
> The resort's failure to have rooms ready on time falls squarely on the General Manager, who is employed by InnSeasons, not VRI.



So, exactly what Does VRI manage at the resort then?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 7, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I've been to three Innseasons and they were all VRI managed. so I guessed that most of them were. That the general manager is responsible for the housekeeping crew makes VRI look a bit better. VRI also took over managing that other Dennis D resort just up the street, which was one of the worst stays I've ever had, and owners said it was a lot better when VRI took over. I'm glad I missed the older management.



Are you talking about South Mountain? That is a Blue Green resort. Are you saying VRI manages South Mountain also? We stayed there last Sept on an exchange and it was ok. I actually like the ambiance there better than Pollard Brook, but we had a cheesy fake fireplace and the jacuzzi in the bedroom didn't work. But all else in the unit Pollard Brook. I like that you can walk into the town from that resort and it is just "prettier".


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 7, 2015)

I find it interesting that I sent the General Manager here an email regarding my satisfaction with the unit, since I had a lot of conversations through email with him when acquiring it and I wasn't happy at the with some things another owner told me about our unit. He said to stop by his office when I got here. Well, he didn't respond to my email this week. I did drop by his office, but he wasn't there so I left a note. Still no response back from him.

Geez.....Just wanted to touch base and let him know I appreciated his being above board with the unit updating info. and so forth and have him realize I am not a nightmare new owner- well- maybe just a little....lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 7, 2015)

On another note, the outside pool was closed today due to a 6 or 7 year old having a number 2 accident. In all our years of timesharing anywhere- even with Smuggs' 8 pools- have never had a pool close for any reason- been lucky. I guess there's always a first time! At least we had the option of using the indoor pool.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 7, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> So, exactly what Does VRI manage at the resort then?



Do you understand what back office is?  Those words answer your question.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 7, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Are you talking about South Mountain? That is a Blue Green resort. Are you saying VRI manages South Mountain also? We stayed there last Sept on an exchange and it was ok. I actually like the ambiance there better than Pollard Brook, but we had a cheesy fake fireplace and the jacuzzi in the bedroom didn't work. But all else in the unit Pollard Brook. I like that you can walk into the town from that resort and it is just "prettier".



He is talking about Village at Loon Mountain.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2015)

I am naive. What does back office mean then in this case? What do they manage exactly?
So I didn't know the Pollard Brook owner also owned Loon.


----------



## Larry M (Aug 8, 2015)

*Bye-bye, Wyndham*



theo said:


> We decided long ago that we would associate ourselves only with "independent" timeshare facilities and we summarily dumped any and all "chain"-affiliated intervals (including within Wyndham and  Legacy Vacation Club, the latter being the reincarnated version of bankrupt Celebrity Resorts). We've never regretted that decision.



Likewise. Bye-bye, Wyndham. Hello, Egrets Pointe.


----------

